# What is going on with 5 Brothers payment issues ?



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

They are most often on time with payments, but it seems that the last few months they are getting really relaxed with when they pay.... We carried a roof job for more then a month... any word on what may be going on ? 
I was told on the 15th checks went out that day, then today when I called I was told checks went out on Tuesday and Wednesday morning....


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

They had a glitch....I looked at what my check was and it was something like $552625.00 I said WOW:thumbup:, well their error was caught before I recieved my retirement money. :sad: and now I still haven't recieved my check:furious: Should have it tommorrow..:glare: It would be niced to have it direct deposited


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Received my check on the 20th. Funny thing it was printed 8/14/14 for the proper amount not the error amount on website. No compensation for the glitch. The last glitch happened on the 15th and that's when they pay inspections and grass cuts. I think someone is as short on funds or they should fire the it department


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad people got their checks, today is the 22nd and still nothing


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They are coming, got ours today. Usually always on time


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

When i worked with them until i had enough of the bs back charges 2 months ago.I never worried about it coming from them.The most on time and reliable payers i have had in this **** industry.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

*Safeguard and Cyprexx*

Since these companies are taking over my area can someone please give me some insight?.....besides RUN!!!!! or good luck
The good
The bad
The ugly


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

SJPI said:


> Since these companies are taking over my area can someone please give me some insight?.....besides RUN!!!!! or good luck
> The good
> The bad
> The ugly


cyprexx is a disaster.my advice is get you contractors licensed or whatever and get your self some real paying work.I hate this industry 6 long and angered years of all the bs and backcharges for a missing street sign or something stupid i am down to 1 company and that's hanging on by a thread.
Ive worked for them all and provided honest and quality work for the **** pay.There is no loyalty in this business.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwdypLFy8Pk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If you are working for 5 bros you have a glitch.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally received our check yesterday. The sad part is that if they have a computer glitch, we just have to accept it. But God forbid we have a computer glitch with something then oh well we need to back charge you.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You don't have to accept anything. When we had nationals that started jerking us around (it only takes the first one or two for you to recognize that you are on the downside of the relationship) and we couldn't make heads or tails of our receivables with them, we would send them monthly statements. Didn't matter if it was Safeguard or Bubba Gump. Most didn't respond. We would add late fees, notes regarding the account, refer to collections, etc.
You might think it was a waste of time, but, besides the sheer enjoyment, it is a paper trail and evidence of notifications that they are in default on their payments. Telling a judge you tried calling the debtor really doesn't mean much.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You don't have to accept anything. When we had nationals that started jerking us around (it only takes the first one or two for you to recognize that you are on the downside of the relationship) and we couldn't make heads or tails of our receivables with them, we would send them monthly statements. Didn't matter if it was Safeguard or Bubba Gump. Most didn't respond. We would add late fees, notes regarding the account, refer to collections, etc.
> You might think it was a waste of time, but, besides the sheer enjoyment, it is a paper trail and evidence of notifications that they are in default on their payments. Telling a judge you tried calling the debtor really doesn't mean much.



That there is solid advice for everyone still in the P&P "business"


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I never delete emails. I have them going back to day one in 2008. And I email the payment people any time an invoice goes overdue or is shortpaid.


----------

